# Post und Get Daten



## Sanix (4. Okt 2005)

Ich habe ein Formular wie folgt definiert:

```
<form action='index.jsp?a1=bla&a2=bla' method='get'>
```

Dieses Formular beinhaltet aber gleichzeit Formularfelder. Wenn ich jetzt das ganze per submit - Button abschicke, erhält die nächste Seite nur die Post - Werte. Die Get - Werte gehen immer verloren.
Was muss ich tun, damit ich beides übergeben kann?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Okt 2005)

zeig mal den rest von dem Formular?

heissen die anderen Variablen auch a1 und a2??


----------



## Dukel (4. Okt 2005)

Einfach mal das Method get in Method Post ändern. Die URL wird sowieso per get übertragen (incl. dem ?a1=bla&a2=bla) und der rest dann per Post. Oder war noch mehr was du per get übertragen wolltest?


----------



## Sanix (5. Okt 2005)

```
<form action='records.jsp?recID=14&numberOf=10&outof=null'>
<table border='0'>
<tr><td width='300'>Sort by</td><td width='300'>Filter:</td></tr>
<tr>
<td>
<select name='sortBy'><option>Choose option</option><option value='GUID'>GUID</option><option value='COMPANY_NAME'>COMPANY_NAME</option><option value='COUNTRY_ID'>COUNTRY_ID</option><option value='VALUE'>VALUE</option><option value='PROBLEM'>PROBLEM</option></select>
&
<input type='submit' value='sort'/></td>
<td><input type='text' name='filterString'>
<select name='filterBy'>
<option>Choose option</option><option value='GUID'>GUID</option><option value='COMPANY_NAME'>COMPANY_NAME</option><option value='COUNTRY_ID'>COUNTRY_ID</option><option value='VALUE'>VALUE</option><option value='PROBLEM'>PROBLEM</option>
</select>
<input type='submit' value='filter'/>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>
```

Die 2 Buttons müssen sein, bis anhin wars so, dass der User die Möglichkeit hatte entweder oder zu wählen, nun soll beides funktionieren.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Okt 2005)

komisch

und request.getParameter("recID") ist tatsächlich null??


----------



## Sanix (5. Okt 2005)

Ja auf der nächsten Seite habe ich null drin.
Habe jetzt noch ein bisschen rumprobiert, mit nur einem Button funktioniert das problemlos. Ich suche noch ein bisschen, falls es dann funktioniert poste ich es hier rein.


----------

